# Interesting turn of events.



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Got a call like an hour ago from the guy I traded my old Legacy to. Some people tried to jack his system and he needed me to fix the wiring. I fixed it all up and this damned Legacy wouldn't play any music. I figured his RCAs were shot because the fuse was fine, but knowing this old amps quirks, like the fact that it will light up as if it's on even with a blown fuse, I figured I'd pop it open and see if anything serious is wrong. You'll see in the pics what went awry...

I'm stoked it came back my way, at least for a short repair, so that I could get some pics of it, I never got to when I owned it.

Stay tuned, I'm repairing it now.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

No pics?


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah my fault, I came back home after installing it and went to sleep. Give me a minute


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sweet merciful Jesus, for the past two days I was getting nothing but database errors on this site. Finally it's working good so here are the pics.


































































What had happened was, some ******* told him he should replace the original 20 amp fuse with a 30 amp fuse because it's "stronger" and the damn lead desoldered itself. Works great now but this is why I don't get rid of my gear. Too many impressionable idiots destroying stuff.

At least I have pics of it now. It served me well and the PC450 I traded it for is serving me very well too.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Saturn, you got a PC450 in an even trade? I gotta say you got the better side of that deal!
But, I do like those old "entry level" amps...Legacy, Audio Gods, LA Sound, etc. 
There's something fun about them.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

PPI_GUY said:


> Saturn, you got a PC450 in an even trade? I gotta say you got the better side of that deal!
> But, I do like those old "entry level" amps...Legacy, Audio Gods, LA Sound, etc.
> There's something fun about them.


Yeah baby, got a beat to **** PPI for it. The guy didn't have any of the plugs for it. He was just pushing the power wire and ground into the plugs, if you can get what I'm trying to say. I'll draw a pic to show you what he was doing.


Either way, yes I loved this old Legacy. It was a pitiful mids/highs amp but it would shine on some subwoofers. I ran this bad boy at 3 ohms bridged for a while and it ran cool as ice all the time. To this day I think these old junkers are more reliable than people would like to believe. Sure it doesn't really produce 600 watts but it was a tank.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

This is what he was doing. You know how the PC has those two lugs that the plugs fit onto, well he was just pushing wire onto it like this. The orange part is the copper of the wire lol.


----------

